# Di2 question



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering if there will be any problems changing the crankset to a different brand. I am currently using 7900 53/39 and want to change to Fulcrum RRS in Compact. I read in certain magazines saying should not mix match.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not a good idea. 7900 cranks are STIFF plus the ramps are optimized to work with the new DA chains. You have a big investment in your Di2...if you want to move to compact stick with 7900.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

I've been running Di2 with a Zipp VumaQuad for a while now. Shifts like a dream. Just as quick and smooth as the DA crank/rings. I also run a mechanical 7900 group with the same crank.

We've got a customer running the same setup and he's equally pleased with his.


----------

